# Want to Share Drum Samples?



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 1, 2009)

So, I am super sure that this has been done before but, I can't find a thread that has gotten sufficient results so I figured I would try it! So, basically I was hoping this can become a compiling list of Drum Samples. Cymbals (Splashes, Crashes, Rides, Chinas, Hi-Hats, etc.), Kicks, Snares, Toms, and everything in between is welcome! I am currently using Acoustica Beatcraft so I would need .wav formats to upload them to my Sampler. Now before somebody says it (because I know somebody will) I understand there is EZ Drummer, Superior Drummer, and all that good stuff but, I really can't afford it so this works! So post all your samples and maybe we can get something good going!


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 4, 2009)

No one out there?


----------



## B36arin (Sep 4, 2009)

Andy Sneap forum thread

That's the list on the Andy Sneap forum(which is AWESOME if you're interested in metal production). Lots of the links don't work because they're old, but there's lots of gold to be found within that thread.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks I think I just found gold for what I am looking for! 615 Cybal Samples and like 50 Drum Samples WOO!


----------



## Metalus (Sep 4, 2009)

Does anyone have any Steven Slate samples they could share? i heard theyre amazing


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes I need those too! The 615 samples I downloaded weren't even all that good. In fact most were bad. Especially the Chinas. I desperatley need the chinas! Please share them! Also, splashes, rides, bells, hi-hats, crashes, kicks, snares, toms, and everything else are welcome!  I need samples!


----------



## cerwinthedoc (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm also pretty interested in this. It's so hard to find decent drum loops and samples. 

I'm also new to the forums. Would it be against forum rules to upload my drum samples?


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 5, 2009)

cerwinthedoc said:


> I'm also pretty interested in this. It's so hard to find decent drum loops and samples.
> 
> I'm also new to the forums. Would it be against forum rules to upload my drum samples?



Not that I know of. Did you get them for free? Are they legally free? If so, I you can upload them. If for any reason you might be weary of doing it contact a mod like DDDorian or djpharaoh. They will help you out. If they say yes please post them!


----------



## skeletor88 (Sep 5, 2009)

I just sampled about 6 kick drum samples from an Alesis DM5 yesterday.

Theyre all pretty good but theres one in there thats pretty tasty. I'll be sure to set up for download soon.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 5, 2009)

skeletor88 said:


> I just sampled about 6 kick drum samples from an Alesis DM5 yesterday.
> 
> Theyre all pretty good but theres one in there thats pretty tasty. I'll be sure to set up for download soon.



Gracias señor! ¿Tiene usted alguna otras muestras? Platillos tal vez?

EDIT: WTF haha. No joke I was doing my Spanish homework while I typed this and i guess I was still in Spanish mode hahaha. What it says is:

Thanks man! Do you have any other samples? Cymbals perhaps?


----------



## skeletor88 (Sep 5, 2009)

RawrItsRaptor said:


> Gracias señor! ¿Tiene usted alguna otras muestras? Platillos tal vez?
> 
> EDIT: WTF haha. No joke I was doing my Spanish homework while I typed this and i guess I was still in Spanish mode hahaha. What it says is:
> 
> Thanks man! Do you have any other samples? Cymbals perhaps?


 

haha yeah man, I've gone through 2 'drum programs' before I went out and got superior so I know what your situation is.

I say 'drum programs' because all they really are are just triggering programs that play samples when assigned to. unlike superior, where theres a lot of other aspects to work with.

I've got a fair few samples, ive sampled a lot of kicks and snares. 

Ive got stuff like, the snare from far beyond driven, suicide silence's snare from the cleansing, but I soon found myself sampling a roland TD6 and a TD9 so theres some cool stuff on them for what they are. If you can ever get your hands on come drum modules, just hook em up to your interface and rip them off!


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 5, 2009)

skeletor88 said:


> haha yeah man, I've gone through 2 'drum programs' before I went out and got superior so I know what your situation is.
> 
> I say 'drum programs' because all they really are are just triggering programs that play samples when assigned to. unlike superior, where theres a lot of other aspects to work with.
> 
> ...



Unfortunatley, I don't have any drum modules or Electronic kits. Though, my friend does but, I don't know if he knows how to record and I live across the country from him


----------

